# how many gph/gpm for a 100 gallon?



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

I am getting myself a 100 gallon (60lx21tx18w) and wanted to know how many gallons per hour/gallons per minute I need to filter it at? I am not sure what it will be housing yet, but I am thinking about 3-4 piranha, or 10-15 exodons.
thanks for all your help and input.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Recommendations for gph are from 5X (planted with betta) to 10X (Cichlids or goldfish) the tank's volume. So 1000 gph is appropriate for 100 gallon.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

7x to 10x a an hour is great.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

most people recommend a starting range of cycling the tank 10 times an hour and then go from there depending on the messiness of the inhabitants. I like sump style filtration on bigger tanks like that for biological and basic mechanical filtration with a canister to supplement bio/mechanical and any chemical filtration that may need to be done periodically. I also use a spray bar type return that I made from PVC pipe that spreads the filtered water over a greater area of the tank and creates a nice flow in the tank instead of 1 area with very turbulent flow and several dead areas in the tank.

there are as many opinions on different / best ways to "filter" water as there are people on this site. I like spray bars someone else won't same with sumps and canisters. I tend to over filter because I house African Cichlids and tend to have crowded tanks as a result to minimize aggression and well because their so dang good looking I just gotta have more :lol: my 100 gal had a tide pool 2 sump with a quite one 6000 pump and the SOS over flow. A mag 350 canister (going to be changing to fuval 405 or their newer x series once I return from Korea) and will sometimes run a internal ehim 4 plus filter just to help stir things up and get the spawning activity boosted at times. The spray bar is roughly 4' with 1/4" holes every 1" or so and centered in the tank and hangs on the top rear of the tank ( I think I used 1/2 or 3/4" pipe ... don't remember just now and the tank's half a planet away  )

The sump allows you to put your heaters and most other unsightly things in it and keep the tank it's self for the fishes ... a intake and return hose or 2 but other than that just decorations and fish


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, short and to the point, then a detailed suggestion on filters. Thanks every one!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I do tend to ramble from time to time :mrgreen:


----------

